# anybody just lose 4g?



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm located in houston tx just wondering if anyone else lost 4g as well. I rebooted and left data off for good2 minutes and nothing .


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

"jr4000watts90 said:


> I'm located in houston tx just wondering if anyone else lost 4g as well. I rebooted and left data off for good2 minutes and nothing .


Same here man Idk what's up. I'm in charlotte NC. I'm glad to hear its not only me. My mom with the bionic has 4g though which is strange.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

So far everything is ok in Denver


----------



## LsRamAir (Sep 19, 2011)

Lost 4G in Los Angeles about 30 mins ago... hasnt been back since. Fwawwwwk!


----------



## Breezer23 (Jun 11, 2011)

No 4G in Salt Lake City either


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

For those who lost it what radios are yall running called my 2 friends running bionics both have 4 g


----------



## LsRamAir (Sep 19, 2011)

whats weird is my 4G Samsung Hotspot connects right up... phone sitting next to it cannot...


----------



## LsRamAir (Sep 19, 2011)

CM7 running the latest leaked radios


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm on latest leak as well bamf 1.05


----------



## LsRamAir (Sep 19, 2011)

And i just finished downloading bamf F106 to try it out and then there goes 4G... so i stalled... maybe it is our radios. If it keeps up im gonna flash mr2 OG to test.


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

What radio was it that if we flash back to would give us some kind of issues has something to do with s off in the bootloader forgot .


----------



## LsRamAir (Sep 19, 2011)

I think we can mix and match and flash all gingerbread radios back and forth no?


----------



## hellboy2232 (Jun 10, 2011)

Im in San Diego and have no data at all. Can make calls fine though. BAMF 1.0.5


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

I think jcase said something not to long ago over at xda about it not by my computer but soon as I get to it IL look it up so hold off on flashing another radio


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

This seems like just a thunderbolt issue


----------



## LsRamAir (Sep 19, 2011)

jr4000watts90 said:


> I think jcase said something not to long ago over at xda about it not by my computer but soon as I get to it IL look it up so hold off on flashing another radio


Too late... just flashed the LTE portion from the 2.01.605.0 RUU


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

"LsRamAir said:


> Too late... just flashed the LTE portion from the 2.01.605.0 RUU


That the official ota? Any results?


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

According to droidlife it is affecting every phone not just the thunderbolt and if you are currently connected on it you should be fine but if disconnected due to signal or ROM flash you probably won't get it back


----------



## LsRamAir (Sep 19, 2011)

jr4000watts90 said:


> That the official ota? Any results?


Nope, it tries and still falls back to 3G.


----------



## LsRamAir (Sep 19, 2011)

Ianxcom said:


> According to droidlife it is affecting every phone not just the thunderbolt and if you are currently connected on it you should be fine but if disconnected due to signal or ROM flash you probably won't get it back


Is it strange then that i can turn my LTE Hotspot on and off and it connects to 4G each time? Maybe its just phones...

Ill check my LTE Aircard at 5PM on the drive home... i hope it works or my in-dash slingbox will look poor over 3G!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Droid Life just announced that LTE Connection is down nation wide. i.e. if you're already connected, you're good but if you disconnect, you can't reconnect.

That said, I'm disconnecting and reconnecting just fine on my TBolt/OMFGB here in Indianapolis.


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow the forum will be full of posts tonight with people who loaded a new ROM and think that this was why they have no 4G. It will be a long night.


----------



## asianrage (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh thank god, it's not just me that doesn't have 4G. The network where I am right now, Seattle, went down JUST when I loaded Bamf Forever 1.0.6.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

excaliber88 said:


> Wow the forum will be full of posts tonight with people who loaded a new ROM and think that this was why they have no 4G. It will be a long night.


I've stocked up on beer, should be safe over here :grin2:


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> I've stocked up on beer, should be safe over here :grin2:


me too ehh wifi at home and a nice cold 24 pack should get me thru as well.


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

CM7 running latest leak, no 4g in Boise Idaho.

Oops, should have read all the responses. So grateful I am not the only one.


----------



## niminum (Jul 28, 2011)

No 4G here. Houston tx

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## dubious1 (Jul 24, 2011)

Another Houstonian w/o 4G. Just 3G for the time being. All day I was having issues with data, especially the lack of "green" data as I call it.


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

what about now guys? im back on 4g


----------



## dubious1 (Jul 24, 2011)

"jr4000watts90 said:


> what about now guys? im back on 4g


4g icon is back for me but it's still kinda slow. Gotta wait a bit to see if it picks up.


----------



## dubious1 (Jul 24, 2011)

"dubious1 said:


> 4g icon is back for me but it's still kinda slow. Gotta wait a bit to see if it picks up.


And it's back to 3G again...


----------



## fparedes070 (Aug 10, 2011)

My phone has 4G again but really slow.... From southern cali


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

My 4g was non-existent for a little while this afternoon in Phoenix and came back on when I got home from work.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Look at the bright side, your batteries will last longer


----------

